# Windows 7 Boot Camp Drivers problem!



## GordonFreeman1 (Apr 28, 2012)

So i just got Windows 7 on my mac, mostly for the games. When i started using it, i noticed the graphics were awful and i couldn't launch ANY game at all. I did more research and discovered it was a driver problem, so i installed every driver i could. For some reason, it won't recognize my graphics card from my mac. How do i fix this?

Specs:
Macbook Pro
Osx 10.7.3
Memory 4 GB


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You have to install the drivers Apple provides. When you launch Boot Camp to create a partition for Windows, it should offer to make a driver CD. That is the only way to get drivers that will work as it's a custom layout and no one has drivers for the hardware except Apple.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

On mine, I put the OSx disk in after the Windows 7 install. The program on the cd loads all drivers needed for Windows.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Lion, OS X 10.7, does not come on a disk, it's a web install, therefore the drivers have to come from a disk Boot Camp creates.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

That explains it. Have not bootcamp with Lion yet.


----------

